# Hi. I'm new



## peabody

Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.


----------



## Ridgerunner

What kind of auto racin'?


----------



## peabody

I like street racing, endurance and Nascar


----------



## mdk

Welcome! Cheers!


----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Vigilante

peabody said:


> I like street racing, endurance and Nascar


Excellent choice, with street racing a few decades ago I had a 9 second Grand National that I made a lot of money with...until some got smart and spread the word not to race me unless they had 6 and the jump....and I'd still beat them!.You'll enjoy it here!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## turzovka

peabody said:


> Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.


Welcome, for as long as it lasts.
There are more walls than bridges here, by the way.    Kind of like America.
Also, you might -- might -- benefit talking more about religion than politics.     One can greatly benefit even just sitting in that chair of yours.   : )


----------



## peabody

turzovka said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, for as long as it lasts.
> There are more walls than bridges here, by the way.    Kind of like America.
> Also, you might -- might -- benefit talking more about religion than politics.     One can greatly benefit even just sitting in that chair of yours.   : )
Click to expand...

So far I really like it here. There are a lot of different subjects to discuss and there is plenty of traffic. I also like the activity alerts that pop up. Some people are nasty and others seem nice. I try to be civil but sometimes you have to fire back on people


----------



## strollingbones

i prefer not to get involved you will be dead soon with your attitude of being obese and doing nothing about it?  do you have diabetes yet?


----------



## peabody

strollingbones said:


> i prefer not to get involved you will be dead soon with your attitude of being obese and doing nothing about it?  do you have diabetes yet?


Thanks. I'll jog around the block a few times


----------



## aaronleland

Welcome. I'm morbidly obscene. I also sit in chairs. We have a lot in common.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

aaronleland said:


> Welcome. I'm morbidly obscene. I also sit in chairs. We have a lot in common.



Also do not accept any PM's from Aaron because you will never be the same again!!!

Welcome to the Newcomer and enjoy the Asylum from Hell!!!


----------



## Carla_Danger

aaronleland said:


> Welcome. I'm morbidly obscene. I also sit in chairs. We have a lot in common.




Do you cover the chairs with plastic? 


Oh and, welcome newbie!


----------



## whoisit

Welcome. Hope you enjoy arguments. If you have any questions just ask me.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Ridgerunner said:


> What kind of auto racin'?


The kind with cars?

I couldn't pass on that one..

Here's your sign.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ok... Ok... I have been shot in the back by the U.S. Chair Force...

Here is your sign...


----------



## Gdjjr

I LOVE Sprint Car Racing- I subscribe to Dirtvision and can watch every race-


----------



## Ridgerunner

Gdjjr said:


> I LOVE Sprint Car Racing- I subscribe to Dirtvision and can watch every race-



Smoke is my hero... I am an Indiana boy, well old man actually... Use to follow NASCAR real close 25 years ago, not so much anymore... Lived about 5 miles the way the crow flies from Lincoln Park Speedway...


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.  I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## MarathonMike

Why are these years old intro threads showing up?


----------



## Ridgerunner

MarathonMike said:


> Why are these years old intro threads showing up?



Caught me off guard... I surmise that a muffler bearing went out...


----------



## Wyatt earp

MarathonMike said:


> Why are these years old intro threads showing up?



Silly boo boo is the one who normally does it before that it was walky.


.


----------



## Gdjjr

Ridgerunner said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Sprint Car Racing- I subscribe to Dirtvision and can watch every race-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke is my hero... I am an Indiana boy, well old man actually... Use to follow NASCAR real close 25 years ago, not so much anymore... Lived about 5 miles the way the crow flies from Lincoln Park Speedway...
Click to expand...

I'm a fan of JJR41 car/team- then 87 Aaron Reutzel, 15 Donny Schatz, 1S Logan Schuchart- been following the World of Outlaws since their inception. I'm a fan of NASCAR but not near as much as I used to be,


----------



## Gdjjr

MarathonMike said:


> Why are these years old intro threads showing up?


I just joined- I introduced myself- didn't mean to ruin your day.


----------



## Moonglow

peabody said:


> Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.


Howdy...The lard ass comment wasn't needed but, howdy anyways..


----------



## OldLady

MarathonMike said:


> Why are these years old intro threads showing up?


I think they're angling for donuts.


----------



## beautress

peabody said:


> Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.


Welcome to USMB, peabody. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Dalia

Gdjjr said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these years old intro threads showing up?
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined- I introduced myself- didn't mean to ruin your day.
Click to expand...

Mike is a nice guy...well the introduce section Always Something Strange going on, c'est la marque de fabrique du forum LOL


----------



## Faun

beautress said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, peabody. Hope you enjoy the boards.
Click to expand...

That poster has been here for 3 years. I see nothing gets past you.


----------



## beautress

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello. Just wanted to introduce myself. I look forward to participating in this community. I enjoy sports, auto racing and politics. I am morbidly obese so I spend a lot of time sitting in my big chair watching tv and surfing the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, peabody. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That poster has been here for 3 years. I see nothing gets past you.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you love to love me.


----------



## WillPower

Auto racin'?  Why hell, you got to know how to crash before you learn how to win....brakes are for quitters!


----------



## beautress

Gdjjr said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these years old intro threads showing up?
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined- I introduced myself- didn't mean to ruin your day.
Click to expand...

Sorry so late, Gdjjr. Welcome to the rough and tumble world of USMB. Hope you enjoy the irony, good natured ribbing. Oh, wait. I meant the mean-spirited jabs to the rib. Oh, heck, that isn't right either. May you survive longer than a week! (sense of realism returned).


----------

